# Cryptocrash - Bitcoin Etherum und Co im freien Fall



## Philairflow (6. Februar 2018)

Seit Tagen sind die Kryptowährungen im freien Fall. Der Bitcoin ist kurzzeitig unter die 5000€ Marke gerutscht. Ethereum hat alleine heute schon 16% verloren:

Bitcoin-Euro | BTC/EUR | Wechselkurs | aktueller Kurs | finanzen.net

Ethereum-Euro | ETH/EUR | Wechselkurs | aktueller Kurs | finanzen.net

Für die restlichen Coins sieht es nicht besser aus:

Cryptocurrencies sorted by market cap - Coinranking

Ganz interessant ist auch diese Analyse hier zum Bitcoin:

"Who Said 'No' To My Targets!? BITCOIN!!! (BTC)" by trader MagicPoopCannon — published February 05, 2018 — TradingView

Der Downtrendchannel ist jetzt fast durchbrochen. Das hätte vor kurzer Zeit niemand geglaubt.

Ich poste das weil hier in letzter Zeit viel über Kryptowährung geschrieben wurde. Natürlich vor allem wegen des Minings.


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe mal die Kurs fallen noch viel, viiiiiiel tiefer!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

Leider ist ETH immer noch zu lukrativ für China Miner.

Da muss der Kurs noch ein ganzes Stück weiter fallen um es uninteressant zu machen für China.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Februar 2018)

China will das handeln mit Cryptowärungen ja komplett dicht machen über die Great Firewall

aber ka ob die das einfach mit VPN umgehen können


----------



## R47 (6. Februar 2018)

Das wurde aber auch Zeit, die nächsten Tage werden spannend


----------



## 4B11T (6. Februar 2018)

Der freie Fall wird sich etwas abdämpfen, eine sogenannte "Bärenfalle", da Leerverkäufe ja noch durch Realkäufe gedeckt werden müssen. Dazu kommen andere Termingeschäfte. Aber das Vertrauen ist erstmal weg. Viele (Freizeit-)Miner trifft es besonders hart, lange Auszahlungsfristen, lange Transaktionszeiten, bei geringem Volumen schlage  die Transaktionskosten umso mehr rein usw. die können ihre geminten Coins nicht in was handfestes umwandeln.

Schaut mal bei eBay Kleinanzeigen, seit Gestern stehen Miningrigs ohne Ende drinne und es kommen minütlich neue dazu...

RX580 usw. am laufenden Band, bei allen steht in der Beschreibung "wurde nicht für Mining genutzt" haha, bis gestern war der Markt leergefegt und plötzlich verkaufen alle ihre Gaminggrafikkarte? Werd glaubt


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2018)

Du hast recht, 4B11T.
Unglaublich, was da in den letzten 24h in die Bucht eingestellt wurde.
Sogar z. T. recht große Maschinen - deutliches Zeichen, wie viel man damit tatsächlich "verdienen" kann...


----------



## Philairflow (6. Februar 2018)

Viele haben jetzt Angst vor capitulation moves. Keine Ahnung was passieren wird.

Oh ich habe in der Überschrift ein "e" vergessen.


----------



## azzih (6. Februar 2018)

Wird Zeit das dieser Blödsinn ein Ende hat. Gönne ja jedem der daran verdient hat, immerhin viele dabei die in unserm Kapitalismus nie ne Chance auf Reichtum gehabt hätten. Aber wenn man hört das eine Transaktion mit Bitcoin so viel Strom verbraucht wie ein Kleinfamilienhaushalt im Monat, stellt sich schon die Frage nach Praxisnutzen dieser "Währung". Ökologisch auf jeden Fall ne Katastrophe...


----------



## Ray2015 (6. Februar 2018)

Ob ich meine 7 Bitcoin jetzt verkaufen sollte?  neeee... Wenn untergehen dann ganz. Aber nur mal für den Ernstfall... Vom Hochhaus springen oder Schlaftabletten nehmen? Was wäre angenehmer?


----------



## Ion (6. Februar 2018)

Wird auch Zeit, dass dieser Unfug mal ein Ende findet. Ich hätte in diesem, oder im nächsten Jahr, schon mal gerne wieder die Möglichkeit eine GPU für einen anständigen Preis zu ergattern.
Doch Kurse die fallen, steigen auch wieder. Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## machero (6. Februar 2018)

Papiergeld kehrt früher oder später zu seinem inneren Wert zurück – Null.
Voltaire (1694 – 1778)

So auch der Bitcoin und die ca. 1500 anderen Crypto-Coins,
die sie in Gold-Farbe angemalt haben.


----------



## Philairflow (6. Februar 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Ob ich meine 7 Bitcoin jetzt verkaufen sollte?  neeee... Wenn untergehen dann ganz. Aber nur mal für den Ernstfall... Vom Hochhaus springen oder Schlaftabletten nehmen? Was wäre angenehmer?



Im Moment sehe ich ein Problem: Nicht das Vertrauen in die Technologie schwindet. Das Problem ist die Tatsache dass die Coins viel anfälliger für staatliche Regulierungen sind als viele dachten und behauptet haben.

Meine Prognose: Bis sich genau geklärt hat wie viel Einfluss Regierungen auf die Coins nehmen können (siehe z.B. die neuesten Ankündigungen der EU und einiger Staaten) ist der Hype eventuell erstmal beendet. Ich denke der Bitcoin wird noch weiter fallen weil hier einige Dinge ungeklärt sind. Der Bitcoin wird auch erstmal absehbar nicht mehr zu den Höhen der Vormonate zurückfinden. Aber nur vielleicht, weil es ein sicher bei so etwas nicht gibt.

Mein Rat wäre: Verkaufen, wenn er unter die pinke Linie fällt  "Who Said 'No' To My Targets!? BITCOIN!!! (BTC)" by trader MagicPoopCannon — published February 05, 2018 — TradingView


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

Ahaha schaut Sie euch an die Panikverkäufe 

Ihr Geld werden Sie wohl sicherlich wieder bekommen was den hardwarepreis angeht.
Schön anzusehen ist es dennoch:

mining | eBay

Und Plötzlich stehen 180x RX 580 NUR ZUM BIETEN drinnen, Sofortkäufe habe ich gar nicht erst mit reingepackt.


----------



## 9maddin9 (6. Februar 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Doch Kurse die fallen, steigen auch wieder. Abwarten und Tee trinken



Drauf werden die meisten warten.
Denke, wenn der Tiefpunkt erreicht wird geht es leider wieder steil nach oben, da jeder sein Geld “verdienen“ möchte.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amigo (6. Februar 2018)

Wer glaubt, dass Cryptowährungen etc. verschwinden hat die Welt nicht verstanden und warum es überhaupt den Bitcoin gibt.
Es ist alles eine Sensibilisierung der Menschen auf die Abschaffung des Bargeldes.
Ich höre Unkenrufe in Richtung Verschwörung? Macht euch nicht lächerlich mit dieser Idiotenkeule... seht der Wahrheit ins Auge. 

Wenn wir uns dass Recht auf Privatsphäre und Anonymität weiterhin aus den Händen reissen lassen ist bald alles verloren... daher Augen auf beim Cryptokauf!  

Vergesst nie: Wir haben die Macht, es ist nicht derren System, wir sind das System!


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

Amigo schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass Cryptowährungen etc. verschwinden hat die Welt nicht verstanden und warum es überhaupt den Bitcoin gibt.
> Es ist alles eine Sensibilisierung der Menschen auf die Abschaffung des Bargeldes.
> Ich höre Unkenrufe in Richtung Verschwörung? Macht euch nicht lächerlich mit dieser Idiotenkeule... seht der Wahrheit ins Auge.
> 
> ...



Was bringt der ganze Kram?

Wenn ich mir vor wenigen Wochen einen Bitcoin gekauft hätte wäre der 15.000 wert gewesen.
Wenn ich mir den jetzt anschauen würde hätte ich mal eben 10000 verloren!

"unabhängigkeit" und "freier Wille" alles schön und gut.

Wenn mein Konto aber am Monatsende ohne mein Zutun nur noch 1/3 an Wert besitzt was bringt mir der Kram dann wenn ich mir nix mehr zu essen kaufen kann geschweige denn meine Miete bezahlen kann?

Hast du auch all dein Geld in Kryptowährungen gesteckt?


ich bin froh das ich als der Kurs bei 100000 war nicht investiert habe.
Er war zwar kurz auf 15000 aber aktuell fällt der Kurs wie ein Stein.

Die armen Teufel die keinen Plan davon hatten und nur die Dollarzeichen in den Augen hatten tun mir heute schon irgendwie leid.


----------



## EmoJack (6. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Was bringt der ganze Kram?
> 
> Wenn ich mir vor wenigen Wochen einen Bitcoin gekauft hätte wäre der 15.000 wert gewesen.
> Wenn ich mir den jetzt anschauen würde hätte ich mal eben 10000 verloren!
> ...



Ich denke aktuell ist das Problem einfach, dass jede Krypto"währung" keine Währung ist, sondern eine Kryptolotterie. 
Durch den Hype und die Spekulationsblase sind Bitcoin und co zu nichts zu gebrauchen außer Glücksspiel.

Im Endeffekt ist ein platzen der Blase notwendig, um Kryptowährungen wieder sinnvoll zu machen. Sollte der Kurs jetzt auf... keine Ahnung, lass es 500-1000$ fallen, dann wird er sich dort einpendeln. Die große Hype ist vorbei, die Ich-werde-super-schnell-reich Idioten sind raus, und DANN wird aus Kryptowährung eine interessante, unabhängige Währung. Dann kann sie nämlich auch wieder anfangen eine Funktion als Währung zu erfüllen - nämlich damit zu bezahlen. 
Aktuell ist Bitcoin als Währung etwa so Sinnvoll wie die Reichsmark in den frühen 20er Jahren, nur halt mit umgekehrter Ursache.


----------



## orca113 (6. Februar 2018)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Kurs fallen noch viel, viiiiiiel tiefer!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk



Weg mit dem Mist. Hoffe ebenfalls das der Quatsch bald ein Ende hat.


----------



## Amigo (6. Februar 2018)

Seht es als großes ganzes,  schaut auf die reichen Familien und Banken und euch wird alles klar... sie haben Angst um ihr Monopol. 

Die totale Kontrolle ist lange beschlossene Sache... und wo fängt es an: beim Geld!


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

Amigo schrieb:


> Seht es als großes ganzes,  schaut auf die reichen Familien und Banken und euch wird alles klar... sie haben Angst um ihr Monopol.
> 
> Die totale Kontrolle ist lange beschlossene Sache... und wo fängt es an: beim Geld!



Ahhh und das ist bei Bitcoin anders?

Was propagierst du hier überhaupt?


----------



## EmoJack (6. Februar 2018)

Amigo schrieb:


> Seht es als großes ganzes,  schaut auf die reichen Familien und Banken und euch wird alles klar... sie haben Angst um ihr Monopol.
> 
> Die totale Kontrolle ist lange beschlossene Sache... und wo fängt es an: beim Geld!



Was hat das aber mit Kryptowährungen zu tun? Was hindert die reichsten Menschen der Welt, auf dem Kryptomarkt die selben Anteile zu halten wie am realen Geld? Wäre das technisch machbar und in irgend einer Form sinnvoll, dann könnte Bill Gates schnell mal bei Jeff Bezos anrufen und dann kaufen sie gemeinsam die Währung Bitcoin - und zwar vollständig. Vermutlich könnten sie auch Ethereum mitnehmen... so quasi im Vorbeilaufen.
Ich bin auch der Überzeugung, Kryptowährungen sind gekommen um zu bleiben, und das ist auch nichts schlechtes - aber den Zusammenhang mit deinen Ideen, wie Bitcoin die Welt verbessert ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Februar 2018)

Stabilisiert sich doch wieder, genau so wie die klassische Börse. Glaube nicht, dass jetzt eine (plötzliche) Wende oder ähnliches eintritt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ahaha schaut Sie euch an die Panikverkäufe
> 
> Ihr Geld werden Sie wohl sicherlich wieder bekommen was den hardwarepreis angeht.
> Schön anzusehen ist es dennoch:
> ...



Phew, da habe ich nochmal Glück gehabt. Am Sonntag bin ich meine alte RX480 Red Devil für 355€ losgeworden  Jetzt wäre das nicht mehr so einfach


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Februar 2018)

hmmm Gestern gabs keine einzige 1070 bei Mindfactory und heute sind auf einmal haufenweise da

ob das Ruckgänger sind von Leute die die Karten in den letzten2 Wochen zum Mining gekauft haben und jezz noch schnell die Reißleine gezogen haben?


----------



## azzih (6. Februar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Stabilisiert sich doch wieder, genau so wie die klassische Börse. Glaube nicht, dass jetzt eine (plötzliche) Wende oder ähnliches eintritt.



Kann man so nicht vorhersehen. Kryptowährungen sind hoch spekulativ mit eingeschränktem reellen Wert und praktischem Nutzen. Und wie bei allen spekulativen Wertobjekten hängt viel vom Standing ab. Sprich wenn da ein Abwärtstrend einsetzt oder die Beschränkungen zunehmen und sich mehr Länder und Banken dazu entschließen keine Geschäfte damit mehr möglich zu machen, dann hat sich das Thema Bitcoin schnell erledigt und die Blase platzt komplett.

Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist dann auch das Thema Mining nicht mehr lukrativ.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2018)

Ist Euch denn nicht klar, dass durch den Hype Unsummen an Geld von der breiten Masse an einige wenige, ohnehin schon sehr reiche Menschen umverteilt wurde?

Es kann mit Cryptowährungen nur das Geld (in Euro oder Dollar) verdient werden, dass jemand anderes reininvestiert hat. Ganz einfach. Geld wird damit nicht "produziert" sondern immer nur umverteilt. Und zwar mit wenigen Ausnahmen immer von unten nach oben.


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. Februar 2018)

Zusammengefasst:
The last 3 months in 47 seconds - 9GAG


----------



## EmoJack (6. Februar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist Euch denn nicht klar, dass durch den Hype Unsummen an Geld von der breiten Masse an einige wenige, ohnehin schon sehr reiche Menschen umverteilt wurde?
> 
> Es kann mit Cryptowährungen nur das Geld (in Euro oder Dollar) verdient werden, dass jemand anderes reininvestiert hat. Ganz einfach. Geld wird damit nicht "produziert" sondern immer nur umverteilt. Und zwar mit wenigen Ausnahmen immer von unten nach oben.



Naja, schau dir doch ebay heute an. Offensichtlich gibt es doch viel zu viele Leute, die an die legende des unterbezahlten mittelschichtlers glauben, der auf pump 10 GPUs gekauft hat und heute vom mining Porsche fährt.

Und wenn die Leute mit ihrer hardware beim ersten zucken schon Panikverkäufe starten... wie haben sich die das vorgestellt???
Finde es schon unfassbar, wie naiv viele Leute da wohl ran gegangen sind. Und wenn nun in 2 Jahren das Finanzamt vor der Tür steht werden die Augen noch grösser.


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2018)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Naja, schau dir doch ebay heute an. Offensichtlich gibt es doch viel zu viele Leute, die an die legende des unterbezahlten mittelschichtlers glauben, der auf pump 10 GPUs gekauft hat und heute vom mining Porsche fährt.
> 
> Und wenn die Leute mit ihrer hardware beim ersten zucken schon Panikverkäufe starten... wie haben sich die das vorgestellt???
> Finde es schon unfassbar, wie naiv viele Leute da wohl ran gegangen sind. Und wenn nun in 2 Jahren das Finanzamt vor der Tür steht werden die Augen noch grösser.



Als "Zucken" würde ich den aktuellen Kurstrend nicht ansehen.
Der Rutsch auf 12000 € war ein "Zucken".

Das hier ist aktuell der freie Fall, mal schauen wann es wieder nach oben geht.

Bzgl. dem Finanzamt........jap.....da denke ich wird es bei dem einen oder anderen ein böses Erwachen geben.


Boaa.....schaut euch das an......wie Krank einfach nur......ich mache keine Werbung ich bin einfach nur schockiert
Profi 19" Silent Mining Rig 16x GTX1060  | eBay


Selbst im Alternate outlet kommen die Dinger mittlerweile an:

Grafikkarten Outlet-Artikel


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2018)

Auf welchem Weg bekommt das Finanzamt den Gewinn mit?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2018)

Ist es jetzt wirklich der Absturz oder wieder nur ein stottern des Konjunkturmotors? Selbst wenn die Fahrt in den Keller geht wird es noch eine ganze Weile dauern bis sich die Preise halbwegs zivilisiert haben. Mal abwarten wohin die Reise jetzt geht


----------



## EmoJack (6. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Als "Zucken" würde ich den aktuellen Kurstrend nicht ansehen.
> Der Rutsch auf 12000 € war ein "Zucken".
> 
> Das hier ist aktuell der freie Fall, mal schauen wann es wieder nach oben geht.
> ...


Ich sehe das eher zeitlich. Aus steuerlichen Gründen ist ein verkauf in den ersten 12 monaten nicht rentabel. Wer also heute vor 12 Monaten gekauft hat steht gut da, wer bei 20K gekauft hat kann noch fast ein ganzes jar warten, wohin sich der Kurs entwickelt. 
Für mich ist der kursanstieg inkl. dem jetzigen drop ein kurzes - wenn auch heftiges - zucken.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Auf welchem Weg bekommt das Finanzamt den Gewinn mit?



Durch eine Anfrage an der jeweiligen CryptoCoin-Börse?

Es reicht zu wissen, dass Du dort ein Konto bzw. ein Wallet hast. Dann kann es schon sein, dass Du nachweisen musst, welche Umsätze Du damit gemacht hast.

Warum sollte das auf einmal außerhalb von Recht und Regeln stehen?


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2018)

Tut es auch nicht, wenn das Wallet bei einer Börse im Ausland liegt glaub ich nur nicht das dort das heimische Finanzamt selbstständig nachfragt.


----------



## EmoJack (6. Februar 2018)

Naja sagen wir es mal so: Bei einem Großteil der Leute wird das FA es nicht heraus finden. Ähnlich wie bei Raubkopierern.
Für diejenigen, die erwischt werden, ist das aber auch kein Trost, da die Strafen oft nicht so zimperlich ausfallen. Besonders wenn es darum geht, ein Exempel zu statuieren, was man hier tun wird.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2018)

Sind das die selben Leute, die sich darüber aufregen, dass sich die Großkopferten um Steuern und Abgaben drücken, wo es nur geht?

Leuts, ihr nutzt die Infrastruktur der Gesellschaft. Also seid ehrlich und tragt Euren Teil bei. Das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Ich habe für Steuerhinterzug keinerlei Verständnis. Egal ob in großem oder kleinen Stil.

Das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt und für die Leute, die auch noch stolz darauf sind und sich im Applaus sonnen, weil sie ja so schlau sind und dem FA ein Schnippchen geschlagen haben, habe ich nur Verachtung übrig (kenne einige von der Sorte)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Februar 2018)

E-Coin ist ja mal richtig am fliegen, von schlappe 10€ vor paar Tagen, und nun Richtung 300€.


----------



## Jibbomat (6. Februar 2018)

Verblüffend zu sehen, wieviele Miner da überhaupt noch dran sind.

Dachte das sich das Minen grad bei Bitcoin für private kleine Anlagen nicht mehr rentiert bzgl. Strom vs Ertrag.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2018)

> Verblüffend zu sehen, wieviele Miner da überhaupt noch dran sind.
> 
> Dachte das sich das Minen grad bei Bitcoin für private kleine Anlagen nicht mehr rentiert bzgl. Strom vs Ertrag.



Eine abgezahlte Solaranlage regelt das und schon können die anfangen...


----------



## Leob12 (6. Februar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Durch eine Anfrage an der jeweiligen CryptoCoin-Börse?
> 
> Es reicht zu wissen, dass Du dort ein Konto bzw. ein Wallet hast. Dann kann es schon sein, dass Du nachweisen musst, welche Umsätze Du damit gemacht hast.
> 
> Warum sollte das auf einmal außerhalb von Recht und Regeln stehen?



Wie viele versteuern den Gewin bzw melden ein Gewerbe an? Ich wage mal zu behaupten dass der Großteil hier nicht unbedingt legal agiert. 
Und sofern das Geld nur auf einer Wallet liegt, ok, aber wenn man es nutzen will muss man es ja umwandeln. Spätestens wenn du dann ein paar Zahlungen auf dein Konto hast wird das Finanzamt hellhörig. Ergo ist es, sofern ich das verstehe (bitte korrigieren falls ich falsch liege), Geldwäsche wenn ich mir die CC in "Echtgeld" umwandeln lasse ohne es zu versteuern.


----------



## EmoJack (6. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie viele versteuern den Gewin bzw melden ein Gewerbe an? Ich wage mal zu behaupten dass der Großteil hier nicht unbedingt legal agiert.
> Und sofern das Geld nur auf einer Wallet liegt, ok, aber wenn man es nutzen will muss man es ja umwandeln. Spätestens wenn du dann ein paar Zahlungen auf dein Konto hast wird das Finanzamt hellhörig. Ergo ist es, sofern ich das verstehe (bitte korrigieren falls ich falsch liege), Geldwäsche wenn ich mir die CC in "Echtgeld" umwandeln lasse ohne es zu versteuern.



Jein. Ein Punkt, den ich jetzt öfter auf seiten mit rechtsberatung gelesen habe (allerdings noch kein gerichtsurteil dazu mitbekommen hab - ergo vielleicht doch nicht richtig) ist, dass mining immer steuerpflichtig ist, da es eine selbstständigeArbeit ist, bei der eine wertschöpfung im moment des mining stattfindet. 
Sprich: Bitcoin die gekauft sind muss ich erst ab realisieren der gewinne versteuern (=kapitalertrag). Mining muss ich sofort versteuern (=Wertschöpfende Tätigkeit). Macht ja auch sinn, da es keinen kursgewinn gibt, um einen "gewinn" zu berechnen. Hier kann ich dann vom realkurs meine ausgaben absetzen, der rest wird versteuert. Auch wenn es nur im wallet liegt.
Aber wie gesagt, zu der aussage bin ich auf erste gerichtsurteile gespannt.


----------



## leaderwhite (7. Februar 2018)

krypto > viele kinder investieren > und machen panik verkäufe anstatt zu chillen > iota ist wieder um 20% gestiegen aber die leute wollen instant paar TAUSEND+€ machen


----------



## sethdiabolos (7. Februar 2018)

Amigo schrieb:


> Seht es als großes ganzes,  schaut auf die reichen Familien und Banken und euch wird alles klar... sie haben Angst um ihr Monopol.
> 
> Die totale Kontrolle ist lange beschlossene Sache... und wo fängt es an: beim Geld!



Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ein Monopol etwas mit Banken und reichen Familien zu tun hat. Ein Monopol ist, wenn ein Anbieter da ist und den Markt bestimmen kann. Bei AMD und Intel ist es ein Duopol und ein Quasi-Monopol sieht man aktuell zwischen Amazon und den lokalen Händlern, die keine Chance gegen den Obergott Amazon haben. Bei den Banken ist ein Polypol, Reiche Menschen kann man mit diesen Modellen nicht erfassen. Ich vertraue den Banken mehr, wenn es um mein Geld geht, als Privatanwendern, die eine Kryptowährung erstellt haben. An sich kann jede Hans-Wurst eine Kryptowährung erstellen und selbst in Fun-Coins wird investiert. Aber falls es Dich beruhigt, auch die Banken überlegen Kryptowährung zu erschaffen und schon ist das Bargeld abgeschafft, so wie es der Gesetzgeber ja möchte. Andere Kryptowährungen und den Devisenhandel mit diesen unterbindet man dann einfach.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Februar 2018)

An und für sich finde ich die Idee der Cryptowährungen ja nicht schlecht, aber so wie das ausartet ist's jenseits von Gut und Böse. Der Kurs muss mal krachen damit sich das ganze mal einpendeln und stabilisieren kann.
Immerhin kann aus dem ganzen ja erst dann eine Alternative zum "echten" Geld werden wenn man über längere Zeiträume mit halbwegs stabilen Werten rechnen kann. Im Moment sind Kryptowährungen eine Blase in der munter spekuliert wird, erst wenn sich das mal beruhigt hat wirds wirklich interessant werden.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Februar 2018)

Ist wohl alles eine (Ur)Sache der Gier, mehr haben zu wollen als man überhaupt braucht. "Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen"


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2018)

"Gier frisst Hirn" ist ja so ein gängiger Spruch unter (Aktien-)Tradern. Und da ist was dran.


----------



## hell046 (8. Februar 2018)

Das Finanzamt bekommt mehr mit als man denkt. Blöd sind die bei sowas ja nicht. Und wenn dann auf einmal Geld auf dem Konto auftaucht, dessen Herkung "ungewiss" ist, wird ganz schnell nachgehakt. Tja und da werden einige dumm in die Röhre schauen wenn es soweit ist. Was dem Krypto-Markt hoffentlich noch zusätzlich einen herben Dämpfer verpasst.


----------



## Amigo (8. Februar 2018)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ein Monopol etwas mit Banken und reichen Familien zu tun hat. Ein Monopol ist, wenn ein Anbieter da ist und den Markt bestimmen kann. Bei AMD und Intel ist es ein Duopol und ein Quasi-Monopol sieht man aktuell zwischen Amazon und den lokalen Händlern, die keine Chance gegen den Obergott Amazon haben. Bei den Banken ist ein Polypol, Reiche Menschen kann man mit diesen Modellen nicht erfassen. Ich vertraue den Banken mehr, wenn es um mein Geld geht, als Privatanwendern, die eine Kryptowährung erstellt haben. An sich kann jede Hans-Wurst eine Kryptowährung erstellen und selbst in Fun-Coins wird investiert. Aber falls es Dich beruhigt, auch die Banken überlegen Kryptowährung zu erschaffen und schon ist das Bargeld abgeschafft, so wie es der Gesetzgeber ja möchte. Andere Kryptowährungen und den Devisenhandel mit diesen unterbindet man dann einfach.


Ich sprach lediglich vom Monopol des Geldes und der Geldschaffung.  
Amazon wird boykottiert. 
Die Banken haben den XRP und werden sich anderen Mist ausdenken... nein Danke!


----------



## compisucher (8. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Finanzamt kann ich zumindest für Österreich bestätigen.
Da gibt es seit kurz vor Weihnachten 2017 sogar neu aufgestellte Zielfahnder der Steuerbehörde die sehr effektiv aufräumen, auch Miner in meinem ferneren Bekanntenkreis hat es da schon erwischt.
Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass auch in D. entsprechende Fahndungskapazitäten aufgebaut werden - der Staat soll ja auch davon was haben


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit dem Finanzamt kann ich zumindest für Österreich bestätigen.
> Da gibt es seit kurz vor Weihnachten 2017 sogar neu aufgestellte Zielfahnder der Steuerbehörde die sehr effektiv aufräumen, auch Miner in meinem ferneren Bekanntenkreis hat es da schon erwischt.



Wie darf man das verstehen? Haben die angeklingelt?


----------



## compisucher (8. Februar 2018)

So weit ich das verstanden/mitbekommen habe, 
a) sind Banken verpflichtet, verdächtige Kontobewegungen zu melden.
b) werden Hardwarehändler aber auch Postdienstleister in Ö. gezielt auf entsprechende Bestellungen befragt und mit der Adressenfeststellungen per "Hausbesuch" erforscht, ob pflichtgemäß ein Gewerbe angemeldet wurde.
c) werden bei den Tradern international Ösi-IPs abgefragt (wie das genau funktioniert, weiss ich nicht, bin ja nicht in der Szene drinnen) und dann siehe b)

Fakt ist, dass eben bei diesen Leuz in der Umgebung dann schon ordentliche Organstrafen fällig wurden (bis zu 10.000 €) und zumindest einer sogar auf einen Strafprozess incl. beschlagnahmten Equipment und Passeinzug wartet...
In allen mir bekannten Fällen (immerhin jetzt schon 5 Stück) geht es ausschließlich um Steuerhinterzug + nicht angemeldetes Gewerbe.
Das ist sicherlich nicht 1:1 für D. umsetzbar, da unterscheidet sich die nationale Rechtsprechung sicherlich, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass deutsche Steuerfahnder mind. so schlau sind , 
wie die österreichischen Kollegen und entsprechende Ausforschungsmöglichkeiten finden.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Februar 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie darf man das verstehen? Haben die angeklingelt?



Durchaus. Ich bin in einem Gespräch mit einem Studienkollegen zufällig auf das Thema CC gekommen, und da er in einem Studentenwohnheim wohnt wo Strom ja quasi pauschal verrechnet wird. 
Er hat gemeint er kennt jemanden der schon gut ein halbes Jahr Ether minen würde, nichts großartiges, 8 GPUs, und er sich auch überlegt ob der da einsteigen könnte. Ich persönlich habe eher davon abgeraten weil ich mitbekommen habe dass das Finanzamt hier durchaus auf dem Stand der Dinge ist. Das war so 3 Wochen. 
Diese Woche nach einer Prüfung erzählt er mir dass der Kollege hops genommen wurde. Wie genau sie ihm auf die Schliche gekommen sind weiß ich nicht, vielleicht war es das Studentenheim selbst dass den Stromverbrauch etwas ungewöhnlich fand, oder es waren Geldeingänge auf seinem Bankkonto. Vielleicht war es auch ein "Tipp" eines Mitbewohners, kA. Zum Strafausmaß kann ich nichts sagen, vermutlich eben Geldstrafe + nicht angemeldetes Gewerbe...
Ein Freund der Finanzrecht studiert hat mir auch in etwa dasselbe gesagt was compisucher aufgelistet hat. 
Wurde eh höchste Zeit dass man auf die Miner reagiert. Wie weit man da in die Vergangenheit zurückgehen kann um jemanden zu verurteilen weiß ich allerdings nicht. Aber selbst wenn es nur 2-3 Jahre sind, werden da einige ein böses Erwachen haben.


----------



## TechPro (9. Februar 2018)

Finde ich gut, dann werden die Grakas endlich billiger!


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

Nur wie soll man auf geminte Coins überhaupt Steuern zahlen? Dann müsste das Finanzamt die Steuern in Bitcoin/ETH annehmen, was dem ganzen einen offiziellen Charakter geben würde. 
Ansonsten kann man eigentlich erst Steuern zahlen, wenn die Coins in Euro auf dem eigenen Konto eingehen. 
Da kann man aber einfach ein Jahr warten, dann fällt da keine Steuer mehr in Deutschland an.

Bei Ebay sind jetzt auch ne ganze Reihe 470-570 drin.
Wäre schön, wenn MediaMarkt noch mal die Aktion mit den GPUs wiederholen könnte. Jetzt sollte die Nachfrage geringer sein, so dass dann doch die Chance besteht, dass man doch eine abbekommt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie genau sie ihm auf die Schliche gekommen sind weiß ich nicht, vielleicht war es das Studentenheim selbst dass den Stromverbrauch etwas ungewöhnlich fand



Nur wie will man ihm da das Mining nachweisen, ohne den Rechner zu beschlagnahmen - wofür man schon etwas mehr bräuchte als einen hohen Stromverbrauch. 
Meine 1050ti läuft auch 24/7 fürs Folding, da wird der Stromverbrauch ähnlich sein, wie wenn die Karte minen würde.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Februar 2018)

Steuern werden wie bei Aktien dann fällig, wenn man Gewinne (oder Verluste) realisiert, also die Coins Verkauft.

So lange sie nur im Wert steigen, man sie aber im Depot hält, zahlt man keine Steuern.


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Steuern werden wie bei Aktien dann fällig, wenn man Gewinne (oder Verluste) realisiert, also die Coins Verkauft.
> 
> So lange sie nur im Wert steigen, man sie aber im Depot hält, zahlt man keine Steuern.



Ich denke, dieser Sachverhalt im Zusammenhang mit Aktien ist unbestritten, werter Grestorn.
Bei den Aktien ist es aber dennoch so, dass das Depot i. d. R. ganz offiziell mit einem Bankkonto gekoppelt ist und entsprechende Ergebnisse (Gewinn/Verlust) 
eben durch diese jeweilige Bank für den Lohnsteuerjahresausgleich in Schriftform zu Verfügung gestellt wird und genau diese Info dem Finanzamt gegenüber dann auch wahrheitsgemäß angegeben wird = normal und legal

Es geht in der Diskussion hier aber teilweise in die falsche Richtung und Mining bzw. artverwandtes Gewinnabschöpfen mittels PC-Anlage und das Nicht-Versteueren als eine Art "Kavaliersdelikt" abgetan.

Das ist es mitnichten, es ist ein glasklare Straftat und  -das ist jetzt eher eine Mutmaßung-  oftmals von solchen Mitbürgern, die ansonsten sich maßlos über "reiche Steuerbetrüger" aufregen.

Wenn man genau die Entwicklung der letzten Monate verfolgt, dann sind es ja genau die Spekulationsgeschäfte und das nicht ordnungsgemäße Anmelden eines Gewerbes, dass jetzt die Behörden nahezu weltweit zum Einschreiten zwingen.
Wenn man so will, sind es die Miner selbst, die sich das Wasser vor lauter Gier selbst abgraben und die Kernidee einer von Devisenreserven unabhängigen Krypowährung ad absurdum führen.

In der jetzigen Enwicklung wird es wieder nur zwei Gewinner geben, die jeweiligen Erfinder der Kryptowährungen und mutmaßliche Halter der größten Coin-Reserven und die Banken, die nach Regulierung damit Geld verdienen werden.
Der kleine gierige Mann mit seiner 12 GPU-Anlage wird am Schluss frustriert und mit Verlust die Anlage in die Bucht einstellen und nicht losbekommen und obendrein einen Liebesbrief vom Finanzamt im Briefkasten haben.


----------



## shadie (9. Februar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Steuern werden wie bei Aktien dann fällig, wenn man Gewinne (oder Verluste) realisiert, also die Coins Verkauft.
> 
> So lange sie nur im Wert steigen, man sie aber im Depot hält, zahlt man keine Steuern.



Und das war meines letzten Kenntnisstandes bei Mining eben nicht so sondern nur, wenn du mit Coins spekulierst.

Wer Mining betreibt muss schon mal zwingend ein Gewerbe anmelden.
Beim Spekulieren brauchst du das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

> In der jetzigen Enwicklung wird es wieder nur zwei Gewinner geben, die  jeweiligen Erfinder der Kryptowährungen und mutmaßliche Halter der  größten Coin-Reserven und die Banken, die nach Regulierung damit Geld  verdienen werden.
> Der kleine gierige Mann mit seiner 12 GPU-Anlage wird am Schluss  frustriert und mit Verlust die Anlage in die Bucht einstellen und nicht  losbekommen und obendrein einen Liebesbrief vom Finanzamt im Briefkasten  haben.


Sagen wir eher 4 Gewinner, oder doch ein paar mehr? Wer früh genug eingestiegen ist am Anfang und später als Großgrundbesitzer im Ausland wird genauso seinem Rahm  abschöpfen dürfen. Dann wir es auch einen Anteil geben die einfach nur ein " Taschengeld " erdiggert haben und damit zufrieden sind.
Ein Ende sehe ich ich noch nicht wirklich denn wie bei der Hydra wachsen für jeden abgeschlagenen Kopf einfach wieder Neue nach. Wenn die tatsächlich in einem überschaubaren Rahmen verschwinden kann keiner sagen was als nächstes auf dem Sektor kommt. Auch die gewünschte Senkung der Preise wird noch länger auf sich warten lassen denn erst wenn der Spuk vollständig aufhört werden keine Karten mehr umgesetzt.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wer Mining betreibt muss schon mal zwingend ein Gewerbe anmelden.
> Beim Spekulieren brauchst du das natürlich nicht.



Nur klärt sich damit nicht, woraus sich die Miningsteuer in EURO berechnet und wann diese anfällt, beim Erzeugen, oder beim Verkauf.


----------



## keinnick (9. Februar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur klärt sich damit nicht, woraus sich die Miningsteuer in EURO berechnet und wann diese anfällt, beim Erzeugen, oder beim Verkauf.


Beim Erzeugen: "_Die Einnahmen aus dem Mining stellen Betriebseinnahmen dar und sind im Zeitpunkt der Entstehung zu erfassen. Heranzuziehen ist somit der jeweilige Kurs am Entstehungstag._" s. Kryptowahrung (Bitcoin, Ether, etc.) und Steuern | All-In-One-Consulting


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

Nur schwankt der Kurs eben extrem und jede Webseite zeigt einen anderen an. Da kann man sich dann quasi den günstigsten raussuchen.


----------



## keinnick (9. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht zieht man die Bitcoin Reference Rate (BRR) heran. Ich weiß es nicht.  Das müsste ein Steuerberater oder besser das FA klären. Ich für meinen Fall würde davon eh die Finger lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

Nur wird man bei den kleinen Fischen, die dieses Jahr angefangen haben eh kaum etwas zu holen haben.
Interessanter sind die Leute von früher  mit 3-4 stelligen Bitcoinbeträgen, die jetzt Millionäre sind.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur wie soll man auf geminte Coins überhaupt Steuern zahlen? Dann müsste das Finanzamt die Steuern in Bitcoin/ETH annehmen, was dem ganzen einen offiziellen Charakter geben würde.
> Ansonsten kann man eigentlich erst Steuern zahlen, wenn die Coins in Euro auf dem eigenen Konto eingehen.
> Da kann man aber einfach ein Jahr warten, dann fällt da keine Steuer mehr in Deutschland an.
> 
> ...


Es gibt eine Art "Freibetrag" für solche Gewinne wenn ich jetzt nicht kompletten Blödsinn rede und etwas verwechsele. Alles was darüber ist muss versteuert werden. Und ein Gewerbe muss auch angemeldet werden. 

Deine 1050ti wird weniger Strom als 8 570er brauchen, nehme ich stark an. Das mit dem Stromverbrauch war nur eine Möglichkeit, wie genau sie es herausgefunden haben weiß ich nicht, weder war ich vor Ort noch hab ich mit den Beamten geredet  




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur schwankt der Kurs eben extrem und jede Webseite zeigt einen anderen an. Da kann man sich dann quasi den günstigsten raussuchen.



Da habe ich letzten in Österreich etwas dazu recherchiert: 
Man muss halt eben wirklich genau Buch führen wenn man ein Gewerbe angemeldet hat. Dann musst du eben wirklich die Kurse etc angeben und daraus werden dann die Steuern errechnet.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2018)

Wobei das in Deutschland wohl eher ein kleineres Risiko ist.


compisucher schrieb:


> In Österreich sind angeblich Zielfahnder vom Zoll in den einschlägigen Börsen unterwegs, genau wissen tue ich das natürlich auch nicht.



Deutschland ist allerdings nicht Österreich. Da gibt es weder das Geld, noch das Personal dafür, geschweige denn eine Regierung, die das ganz ändern könnte.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2018)

Aus Kacke machen nur mal die cleversten Kohle,

wer da zu spät aufgesprungen ist,

muss nun mal die Zeche bezahlen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

Nur weil man nix hört vom Zoll und sonstiger Spendeneintreiber ist bei denen sicherlich schon alles voll im Gange. Wenn man erst darüber liest dann kleben schon etliche am behördlichen Fliegenfänger


----------



## machero (12. Februar 2018)

Hier auch mal ein schönes Statement von Dirk Müller alias "Mr.Dax" zum Thema BITCOIN.
Das bringt die Sache gut auf den Punkt:

YouTube


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Februar 2018)

Oh Wunder, das Schneeballsystem geht langsam vor die Hunde...


----------



## Niklasf2003 (13. Februar 2018)

das hoffe ich nicht und allgemein würde es doch nichts bringen, da wenn der Kurs noch weiter fällt würde er sich womöglich nie erholen


----------



## Grestorn (14. Februar 2018)

Gut so. Dann wachen vielleicht einige auf und kapieren, dass man von Zahlen alleine nicht abbeißen kann!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

Wenn weiterhin solche virt. Beträge in der Häufigkeit entfleuchen werden sicherlich einige aufwachen


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2018)

Wobei der Kurs schon wieder angestiegen ist, nachdem Südkorea doch kein Verbot mehr will.
Sudkorea will kein Verbot von Kryptowahrungen – Bitcoin legt zu |
    heise online


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Kurs schon wieder angestiegen ist, nachdem Südkorea doch kein Verbot mehr will.
> Sudkorea will kein Verbot von Kryptowahrungen – Bitcoin legt zu |
> heise online



Jo, dann macht mal mit,

die Blase ist doch eh schon vorm Knallen


----------

